# Romans Sermon Series?



## Hunn (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a good Romans series to listen to. I saw there was a post about Sinclair Ferguson's series a bit ago. Any other suggestions (with links)? Thanks!


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 29, 2010)

RC Sproul sermons on Romans available at Ligonier.org.


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 29, 2010)

Link Here: Free Sermons from R.C. Sproul | Learn Reformed Theology at Ligonier.org


----------



## jason d (Sep 29, 2010)

Piper went slowly through Romans (8 years!), very good: Romans: The Greatest Letter Ever Written - Desiring God


----------



## coramdeo (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep, I have Piper's series on my iPod ( took up most of the space) great sermons!


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 29, 2010)

Sinclair Ferguson did a series on Romans I believe. So did MacArthur from what I remember, twice.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Nick,

I'm not sure if your church is the Berean Baptist church in Austell, GA which has Pastor Jerry Slate as its pastor, but, assuming it is, I'd talk to him and ask him for recommendations. If you're looking for a Romans series, I would recommend you be cautious with Piper. For the record, I think Piper has been very useful and I enjoy much of his material. However, Piper's understanding of the covenants is influenced by Daniel Fuller and it is problematic and it will affect his exposition of Romans. I'm not saying that there's not good stuff in Piper's Roman's series, but, it helps to be informed as you seek to be truly "Berean" in your thinking. 

Blessings


----------

